# Charlotte Open Fall 2014



## ducttapecuber (Oct 24, 2014)

First competition in Charlotte! Please register! 
http://www.cubingusa.com/charlotteopenfall2014/index.php
Any questions, email the contact on the website or you can PM here on speedsolving.


----------



## ducttapecuber (Nov 3, 2014)

Remember to pre-register and pay the registration fees!
Any questions, shoot me an email or PM me here on SpeedSolving


----------



## obelisk477 (Nov 4, 2014)

hype


----------



## DanpHan (Nov 4, 2014)

Yay, something nearby! Much hype!
Goals for this comp:
2x2: sub-3 average, sub-2 single (even though I already have both)
3x3: sub-9 average (lol I wish), sub-8 single
4x4: a decent average, like sub-38
5x5: a decent average, at least sub-1:15
bld: lol I don't care, a success I guess?
oh: don't care at all, sub-21 average I guess
pyra: sub-6 average
skewb: sub-10 average (am slow)


----------



## obelisk477 (Nov 4, 2014)

Goals for comp:
3x3: sub-15.83 average, sub 14.5 single
4x4: sub 1:15 average, sub 1:05 single
bld: a success


----------



## Cubeologist (Nov 13, 2014)

I am looking forward to this! Can not wait.


----------



## ducttapecuber (Nov 19, 2014)

Pre-registration will close Friday night. 
Follow the posted signs to the cafeteria. Registration starts at 8am. See you all Saturday


----------



## obelisk477 (Nov 20, 2014)

Any idea yet as to how many will be in the 3x3 final round? I'm trying to judge if i'll need to stay the whole day or just through my other events which are much earlier


----------



## ducttapecuber (Nov 21, 2014)

Tonight is the last night to pre-register, otherwise it will be $30 at the door.
See you all there tomorrow morning


----------



## DanpHan (Nov 23, 2014)

DYK...
-My first 3x3 solve had a pop?
-Next solve the timer wouldn't stop and I got an 11 that should have been an 8?
-Damian is Biased?
-Shrek is love, Shrek is life?
-I didn't fail 5x5?
-Failed 4x4 really bad, though?
-2nd in skewb even though it was the first time I ever competed in it?
-2nd in blind even though I suck?
-Barely sub-6 avg pyra?
-Pavan and Clark sub-14 OH on the same scramble with the exact same solution?
-Extra round of 2 and 3 because we were way ahead of schedule?
-Everything went wrong for me in 3x3 semi and I still got sub-10?
-But I'm still slow?
-Sub-Rowe 2x2 average by 0.01 (2.42)?
-Even though I just finished learning EG-1 a week ago?
-And my best single in the first round was 3.94?
-Failed 3x3 final but still won?
-Clark was 3rd in 3x3 somehow?
-It was fun?
-I really need some chapstick?


----------



## Nuster (Nov 23, 2014)

Despite my times...
It was totally awesome!


----------



## Zarxrax (Nov 23, 2014)

Wow, I should have checked the forum more often. Hopefully there will be another sometime.


----------



## ducttapecuber (Nov 23, 2014)

Hope everyone had a great time yesterday! It was a huge success and we even were able to have two extra rounds with still time left over. 
If anyone would ever be interested in helping out with a future competition in this area, just let me know because I think there is enough interest for the future. 
Big thanks to all who judged and helped scramble!
I had a great day meeting everyone


----------



## Cubeologist (Dec 10, 2014)

Hey guys, just got a small video of the competition edited. Hope you like it. Had a great time at this competition, and I hope to be there again next year!


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Dec 10, 2014)

Cubeologist said:


> Hey guys, just got a small video of the competition edited. Hope you like it. Had a great time at this competition, and I hope to be there again next year!
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FwnDT99pbZs



GJ my first comp is this Saturday


----------



## Cubeologist (Dec 10, 2014)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> GJ my first comp is this Saturday



You will have a blast. It is so much fun just to sit around and talk to people who have the same hobby.


----------



## ducttapecuber (Dec 11, 2014)

Great video Damian!


----------



## Cubeologist (Dec 11, 2014)

ducttapecuber said:


> Great video Damian!



Thank you Cady!


----------



## Cubeologist (Dec 12, 2014)

Hey guys, I was going through my cubes a couple days ago and found an old Zhanchi that is not mine. I think I brought it home from the competition and I feel guilty for having accidentally done so. If anyone is missing a cube like this please let me know and we can work out how to make it right. Thanks in advance.


----------



## TraciAG (Dec 13, 2014)

I actually found out about this competition the day of, and was too shy to go without my friend who was out of town  would've been my first competition!


----------

